

The world just got unbundled. Like it or not, there you are. - waleedka
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2007/10/meatball-mond-1.html

======
jamesbritt
"The world just got unbundled. Like it or not, there you are."

The world has been unbundled for some time. Some largish media companies have
a history of making a stink about this in the form of trying to stop what they
mistakenly called "deep linking". As if the Web were not, you know, a _web_ ,
but rather a nice linear set of defined paths and pages.

Godin's advice isn't wrong or bad, but it's something that information
architects have been pointing out for some time now; you cannot assume how a
user reaches any give page.

------
DanielBMarkham
Good point that the way you want to present yourself on the web isn't
necessarily the way you get perceived. This is kind of like the difference
between procedural and event-driven programming. We design sites as
collections of "fuctions", but most of the time people just pop in from Google
for one thing -- that's how we get to introduce ourselves to the world.

I know I have a technology blog where I'm getting between 5 and 10K unique
hits per month. When I designed it, I thought how people would come to the
main page, read what it's all about, check out the topics and latest comments,
maybe take a look at the feed What I'm finding is that Google is dumping all
kinds of traffic onto my site due to searches for Salma Hayek, Pluto the
Disney Cartoon, the Sweedish Bikini Team -- all kinds of extraneous stuff I
added to mostly technology posts in an attempt to keep things light. I love
ya, Google, and I love the traffic, but I never thought it would turn out this
way.

~~~
waleedka
Good point. So, is there a way to tell Google to ignore specific keywords on a
site?

~~~
carter
What for? Doing so you just trying to fight a trend. Don't fight the internet,
use it.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
That's my plan. Take what you get and run with it.

I mean, I'm not trying to build a commercial site or anything, but you can bet
that I'll take my Google stats and act accordingly.

